# Rehydrating With Milk



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

My neighbor was in Ohio on a Boy Scout outing with his sons and they found a patch of morels that they picked and brought back to camp. The owner of the camp told him that you should use milk to rehydrate morels. Anyone ever hear of that?


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I dehydrate a few and use broth to rehydrate them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I use Budweiser....


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Have used milk for years. Works great.


----------

